# Ectodus descampsi



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

does any body keep these or have any info i can see.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

I have never had the pleasure of raising these guys, but I spoke at length with an importer about them. He said that they are classified as sand sifters, but the occupy the mid and upper open water column. He recommended a tank no smaller than 75 gallons and said to get a no less than a group of 6. I know there are two different color variants, blue and yellow. I would imagine in a large Tang community tank they would be a great addition. I plan of putting a group of them into a 125 with Cyps and Ventralis.


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

I have 6 little guys from Moliro. I got them about a month ago and they are really neat little fish. For the first week I had them all they did was move and sift sand. Now they are swimming mid level with my cyps. I have them growing out in a 50 gallon tank with a colony of cyprichromis and everyone is happy. I have been feeding NLS pellets, Mysis shrimp, Brine shrimp and Graze flakes. For long term keeping I would suggest nothing smaller than a 4 foot tank but bigger is always better.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I have them in a 5 foot tank with paracyps, utinta, gold occies, and specious...

My setup is shell beds on both sides against the glass with rocks separating the shells from sand bed. Then I have rocks in the middle against the back of the tank for area for the paracyps.. The ectodus is using the front sand bed from sand pit and breeding...

Cool thing about those ectodus, they young look exactly like the parents with that blue rim black dot on their dorsals... Very cool fish.


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

i was told that there spawns are allways male heavy and they dig a pit to spawn


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

frontosapat said:


> i was told that there spawns are allways male heavy and they dig a pit to spawn


 IME Ectodus were that way...


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

were that way ??????


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

i have noticed them sifting sand latly it is cool


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

:-? ?


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

were that way ??????


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

He's just confirming that they seem to produce male heavy batches .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And dig a pit to spawn.


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

i made an articl about them with all the info i found if you want to see i will post it up and maby have it on the site if it is possible does anybody know how to do that.


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

Ectodus descampsi
By. Patrick Kelley Jr

Ectodus descampsi (pronounced k-t -d s d s-k mps- ) is among the group of cichlids called sand sifters. They spend most of there time picking up mouthfulâ€™s of sand and sifting out food. They inhabit the northern half of Lake Tanganyika, in shallow sandy areas.

Sand Dwellers occur naturally in Lake Tanganyika. They can grow up to 5.5â€


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

I have Ectodus Descampsi Moliro and boy....when I try to take them out of their tanks, they bury themselves under the sand so well that I literally have to rake the sand with my fingers to try to find them. They are awesome! :fish:


----------



## armthehomeless (Dec 16, 2006)

:thumb: I love Ectodus! Definitely keep them in a group of 8 or more to enjoy watching their behavior in a group dynamic. I have twenty in a 210.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Here check this out. http://www.duboisi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4408. Or this http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=154939

They are a good read.
Chris.


----------

